# Stumbled across this wading caddy



## LoLo (Dec 13, 2010)

Ultimate *Wade Fishing Caddy* 

Do any of you have any experience using this.

I cannot find a wading vest big enough for all the stuff i like to take fishing with me and if i do bring all my lures and such its just way to heavy and uncomfortable.So when i seen this i thought Hmmmm now theres an idea.

So what do you think about this product Pro's and Con's if you will


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Less is more in my opinion.........things I bring when wading. Rod & reel, stainless needlenose pliers, tweezers, handfull of lures in a ziploc bag, and maybe some kind of small power bar or just something to snack on if your goin for a long wade, and a stringer if you want to keep some fish. I tie the pliers and the tweezers on a 30lb piece of mono and hang them off my wader clip, and just put the lures in the front pocket. If I need to use both hands for something, I just put the butt end, including the reel into the front of my waders.


----------



## LoLo (Dec 13, 2010)

But if you carry tons of stuff like i do cause we all know that some times your top 3 go to lures just dont get it done on certain days.I was just wondering if it is tippy or any other pros or cons.But i do agree less is more


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

One of the "Pros" I see is that you could drag some Crab traps with you when you are fishing.

Another is that if you were to drown while fishing, it would be easier to find your body.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*LoLo,*

I have used a float like that with a large deep cycle battery in it for floundering, and the only real problem was when you had the wind at your back. The float would be in front of you with the wind at your back, or worst case was when you were wading against the wind and changed directions and the wind blew it into you from behind. It would scare the crapola out you! However, you won't have that problem in wade fishing, but I would not want it out in front of me, especially if it contained rods sticking up. I generally do not wade against the wind, due to the backlash problem(casting reel), so this float would not be something I would want to use.
What I do use is a waist/chest pack Patagonia makes that holds more than I can ever use, and it serves, as a day tackle box when on someone else's boat, and is great on a kayak. I always use it, as a chest pack, it will hold three thin bait boxes for hard baits and spoons, plus has pockets for loose items like pliers, snack bar, leader spool, sunscreen, packages of plastics, etc. My wade belt contains my stringer, water, and rod holder. I have rigged my net where I can hook it to the rear of the shoulder strap on the pack when I want to carry one.



LoLo said:


> But if you carry tons of stuff like i do cause we all know that some times your top 3 go to lures just dont get it done on certain days.I was just wondering if it is tippy or any other pros or cons.But i do agree less is more


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Jabx,*

you are a funny man!


jabx1962 said:


> One of the "Pros" I see is that you could drag some Crab traps with you when you are fishing.
> 
> Another is that if you were to drown while fishing, it would be easier to find your body.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Less is more... Way to bulky and to drag around all day.. When wading i have a small velcro pouch that i keep 3-4 plastics already rigged and 2-3 lures in. quick change, no hassle and less too haul around


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Wouldn't work in the surf with any kind of chop!!! I agree with less in more!!!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

If you like it and think it'd work for you, go and get it... I would have back in the day, but I've gone to "less is more" as well... sometimes I don't even take my rod and reel...


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

sometimes I don't even take my rod and reel...[/QUOTE said:


> I've yet to noodle me a redfish or trout.........


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, everyone fishes different and this looks like a reasonable design of dozens of wading platforms I've seen over the years. I like the idea that it comes with the dry box, cooler bag and rod holders. I hate to wade a mile back to the car just for a drink or sandwich. And no vest I have is great for holding a cell phone during a dunking, even in a ziplock bag.

The major change I would have made is to add horizontal rod storage because I've had too many problems casting into vertical spare rods that drift too close while out of my line of sight. It's a mess.

I'd also put some reflective tape around the perimeter to make it a little safer to wade into and after dusk. Add a small battery and LED light and it may keep you from getting run over. It used to be you were safe in water below your knees, but not any more.

It's a little high and boxy in the profile, but I'd have to try it to see how it does in the wind. I'd see this thing being especially useful float tubing.

For $70, it's worth a try. If you don't like it, you can use it in the pool to hold your beers.

Disclaimer: I don't own one, or even know the company.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

BustinTops said:


> I've yet to noodle me a redfish or trout.........


been a while for me... If I noodle these days it's usually for sharks...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

impulse said:


> Hey, everyone fishes different and this looks like a reasonable design of dozens of wading platforms I've seen over the years. I like the idea that it comes with the dry box, cooler bag and rod holders. I hate to wade a mile back to the car just for a drink or sandwich. And no vest I have is great for holding a cell phone during a dunking, even in a ziplock bag.
> 
> The major change I would have made is to add horizontal rod storage because I've had too many problems casting into vertical spare rods that drift too close while out of my line of sight. It's a mess.
> 
> ...


now that's thinking outside of the box... good advice...


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried rigging a Styrofoam Boogy Board similar to that. It was more trouble than it was worth. Carrying it on the boat, due to space, was an issue as well. 

I now only use the Everlast over the shoulder box. Flips down and opens up convieniently to change lures. That and a wading belt with a pole holder. 

Simpler is better. IMO.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

This is what I referred to: http://www.foreverlast.com/storeset/simplestore.html

I paid $21+Tax at Academy


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

maybe you need not to bring some much stuff...hmmm


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

paymerick said:


> been a while for me... If I noodle these days it's usually for sharks...


Next time you go Shark noodling, give me a call...I know some good spots to noodle Electric EELS if you want to try something a little more interesting.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

can i go just to video??????


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> can i go just to video??????


Sure Chris,

Paymerick said he would go first...:slimer:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Since you need to carry a bunch of tackle.

I have a buddy that made his own box to go over his shoulder. He took several plano boxes and screwed the lids to the bottom of the next box. 2 boxes should be more than enough. but I guess you could keep going and have 6 boxes on there if you needed it. Then a wading belt, to hold your other rod, stringer, boga, etc..

I am like Bustin Tops. Figure out what they want. Put 2-3 bags of plastics in the front pocket with a spare jig head, one rod and 2 tops on the visor and good to go!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Sure Chris,
> 
> Paymerick said he would go first...:slimer:


+

sweet... im getting the camera and video ready...


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

One of the advantages of being old(er) is that I don't mind admitting I'm a wimp. I used to head out with what I could fit in a couple of pockets and be gone all day. 

But over the years, I've grown kind of partial to traveling with a couple bottles of water, a snack or two, plus a sandwich. Then, I've grown tired of aching from sunburn, so there's the sunblock. And a roll of toilet paper is handy wading a long walk from the car. 

I even bring a cot/tent combo and sleeping bag in the car for my emergency naps- though I don't drag it along wading unless you count keeping it in the kayak for when I just plain want to rest. You old guys know what I'm talking about.

I figure I'm fishing because I enjoy it- and I enjoy it more with some of the comforts...

Enjoy being young and bullet proof while it lasts. That's why I say- everyone fishes different. I'm now enjoying the Wimpy School of Anglers and don't mind admitting it a bit.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

jabx1962 said:


> Next time you go Shark noodling, give me a call...I know some good spots to noodle Electric EELS if you want to try something a little more interesting.


I'm down, sounds like a blast...


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Impulse, Isn't it funny though that the brain still thinks like it did when we were in our bullet proof days. Just the body won't respond like it did. Now we have to re-secronize our brains with our bodies. LOL. Maybe that's why I started out wading, went to a yac and now want a boat. You young bucks enjoy cause as much as you try not to admit it, it gets tougher as you get older. Personaly I don't like dragging stuff around when wading. A good wade belt with the velcro tackle keeper on the front can carry enough baits for the day. A couple tops, one dark and one light, same with plastics. I usually carry two of what ever plastics I'm using just in case I loose one. One energy bar and a 20 oz bottle of water I sip through out the day. Enough for me.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

may be able to catch a tripletail under that sucker!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

LaAngler said:


> may be able to catch a tripletail under that sucker!


Now you have my attention!!!


----------

